# Identify this tool!?



## will_s87 (15 Dec 2011)

Not sure what this would be called..... 







However in the near future I have somewhere in the region of 10,000 13mm holes to drill into some ply, and they need to be as square as possible. 

Has anyone seen these before? 
Can I purchase a similar attachment for my cordless?

many thanks, Will.


----------



## jasonB (15 Dec 2011)

Can't get the video but Mafelle do a few, have a look on NMA's site or you can get a cheapie from Machine mart


----------



## WoodMangler (16 Dec 2011)

It's a hi-tec pogo stick...


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Dec 2011)

will_s87":18fq783x said:


> Not sure what this would be called.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Will
How about this one http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=12548
Regards Keith


----------

